# I found an injured pigeon (or dove) chick



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi again, I didn't think I'd be back so fast, and in fact, I never thought I'd take care of a bird again. But guess what?! I found a baby pigeon (or dove) chick right near my house. He was just sitting there with his eyes open but wasn't flying. I would guess that he's about 4 weeks old, give or take. Anyway, he has a slash on his crop. There is one spot where there is actually a hole into his crop (I know this because a sesame seed came out of it!!) So basically it's a deep cut (I wonder what got it - poor bird!)!! Anyway, I called Jay3 and followed her advice. I took the bird in. I gently cleansed the wound with watered down Hydrogen per Oxide. After that I applied some Neosporen. I noticed that the bird's crop was HARD! I tried giving him some water but he barely took a sip. Anyway, the bird seems alert and relatively okay. I gave him some time to sit and then fed him 5 ml of baby bird formula (it's a good thing I saved that stuff, although I didn't think I'd ever need it again.) He seems fine now. Next time I feed him, I'll try thawed peas and corn, we'll see how that works. Any advice will help!! Have a great day everyone!!!!

Shira

p.s. - Check out my new album of the pictures of my new, unfortunately injured, bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira, when you called me, you said that it was a half inch cut, more like a scratch UNDER the crop. I asked you if you were sure that it wasn't the crop. Also told you that if it went into the crop that it would be a more serious problem. If the hole goes through to the crop, not only will he lose feed from the crop, but very possibly will get an infection. Don't know what to do about that, as you mentioned that you can't go to a vet. I think someone will come in who will try to help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Shira, can you let us know where you are?

Cynthia


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

I had said 2 inched by half an inch. When I spoke to you I was still watching the bird from afar. After taking him in and cleansing the affected area I realised that there was a hole in the crop. Food isn't leaking out, and I think it should probably heal and close up on it's own. It's a very small hole and I think if I just make sure to constantly clean that area, it hopefully won't get infected. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Feefo said:


> Shira, can you let us know where you are?
> 
> Cynthia


I am not located anywhere near the USA, Australia or England.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think why she asked was because there may be a rehabber or something in the area that could help.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I think why she asked was because there may be a rehabber or something in the area that could help.


And the reason I answered what I answered is b/c out of the US, England and Australia, or at least where I DO live, there are no rehabbers unfortunately.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course there are.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira, she just wanted to know where you are in case there was help nearby. You need to get water into him. If his crop is hard, maybe he needs water. Don't put more food in until the crop empties. He may be having trouble with it emptying. It shouldn't feel hard. Maybe a little bit of formula mixed with applesauce.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If there is food already in the crop don't add a thing until it empties. The exception would be a little applesauce for human babies, if the crop is not emptying and a little water. If the bird is 4 weeks old, it should be able to learn to drink on it's own.
Maybe that person to whom you gave the Doves...the one with the Pigeons can help you with this baby.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could you let us know how it's going?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira, I checked out your pictures. It's a dove. What is that sticking out of the crop area?
That's quite a good sized wound. Without antibiotics, it's probably going to get infected.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> And the reason I answered what I answered is b/c out of the US, England and Australia, or at least where I DO live, there are no rehabbers unfortunately.


Sometimes we are able to locate not only rehabbers but also other members, vets or pigeon keepers living nearby or who can provide practical help. For instance we know of a good vet in Buenos Aires who treats pigeons, although BA is nowhere near the US, England or Australia. 

Cynthia


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Mark my words, there are no rehabbers around. (BTW, I really apologise for being stubborn about giving my personal information, I'm just not allowed to. I'd appreciate if you can respect that.)
As for the bird, his crop emptied/softened last night. he's doing great. Walking around, alert and eating. I constantly clean the wound and apply Neosporen.
He's doing fine. I'll keep ya' all updated!!
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you feeding him? Always make sure it empties before you feed him again. That wound has to be kept VERY clean. You never answered me. What was that in the picture, that looked like it was sticking out of the crop?


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> What are you feeding him? Always make sure it empties before you feed him again. That wound has to be kept VERY clean. You never answered me. What was that in the picture, that looked like it was sticking out of the crop?


The thing sticking out was a seed or something, it came off after the first cleaning. I've ben cleaning it a few times a day. BTW, the wound isn't as big as it looks in the pic. I think it's only the little hole, but it had bled all over and made it look like a bigger wound. I've been feeding his baby bird formula mixed with apple sauce and there are seeds in his cage. I will try the thawed peas soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira said:


> The thing sticking out was a seed or something, it came off after the first cleaning. I've ben cleaning it a few times a day. BTW, the wound isn't as big as it looks in the pic. I think it's only the little hole, but it had bled all over and made it look like a bigger wound. I've been feeding his baby bird formula mixed with apple sauce and there are seeds in his cage. I will try the thawed peas soon.


I'm glad it isn't as bad as it looked. It looks pretty large in the picture.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi! So my bird is doing fine!! I've been feeding him peas ans seeds. I will soon post pictures of the hopefully healing "cut", up close. Anyway, I have a question. So basically a lot of times when I get very close to the bird or make a loud noise near by, his wings jot up in a defensive manner. He seems really scared and his wings going up seems like some self defense. So, why is he doing this and is it normal??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira, if you were a little bird, and someone made a loud noise near you, wouldn't it frighten you? And it is a wild bird. Of course he's frightened. You need to approach an animal very slowly, and handle him very gently, or he is going to be scared of you. Yes it is defensive. It doesn't know what is going to happen to it next. His instincts tell him to be on guard. If they didn't have these instincts, they'd never make it in the wild. So approaching it quickly, or making loud noises, will only make him afraid of you. He's a bird. He doesn't understand what is going on. He needs to feel safe. When he doesn't, it is very "normal" for him to do this. When you see this, that should be an indication to you to slow down, and take it easy with him. Talk to him before approaching, and approach him slowly. I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Shira, if you were a little bird, and someone made a loud noise near you, wouldn't it frighten you? And it is a wild bird. Of course he's frightened. You need to approach an animal very slowly, and handle him very gently, or he is going to be scared of you. Yes it is defensive. It doesn't know what is going to happen to it next. His instincts tell him to be on guard. If they didn't have these instincts, they'd never make it in the wild. So approaching it quickly, or making loud noises, will only make him afraid of you. He's a bird. He doesn't understand what is going on. He needs to feel safe. When he doesn't, it is very "normal" for him to do this. When you see this, that should be an indication to you to slow down, and take it easy with him. Talk to him before approaching, and approach him slowly. I'm glad he's doing better.


Ok I get it. Thanks!! I will try to be careful to treat him more gently and with the understanding that he's a young and confused bird. THANKS!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad his wound is looking better. How's he eating? Drinking?


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I'm glad his wound is looking better. How's he eating? Drinking?


Did you see the pics I just uploaded??
I feed him a crop full of peas once a day, and besides that he eats the seeds I leave in his cage. I don't keep water in the cage b/c I don't have a dish that he can't spill or step into. BUT, I offer him water from a dish at least twice a day and he takes a few sips each time, which is great!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira said:


> Did you see the pics I just uploaded??
> I feed him a crop full of peas once a day, and besides that he eats the seeds I leave in his cage. I don't keep water in the cage b/c I don't have a dish that he can't spill or step into. BUT, I offer him water from a dish at least twice a day and he takes a few sips each time, which is great!!!


No, I haven't seen the pics. I'll go look at them. It's kinda important to leave water with him, especially with the seed being left with him. He needs to drink to soften the seed in his crop. You wouldn't want something he can spill, but if he gets into it, that's better than not having any there for him. Any pet shop would have small dishes that don't tip over.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shira, I've checked out the pictures. The wound is looking a lot better. You should however put the seed in a dish. On the floor, it gets all mixed up with the poops. Even a good sized jar cover would be better than on the floor. And something for water, or you could have problems with him not getting enough water. Good job on the wound though. They do have waterers that go on the outside of the cage, with a little part like a little dish attached that goes through the bars and into the cage. A soda bottle holds the water on the outside of the cage. Don't know if pet shops have these though.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok so I will use a cover from a spaghetti sauce jar for the seeds and will look for something that would be suitable for water. I know what you mean about the cage waterer; I had one but it cracked ): I'm really glad that the wound is getting better, I would have been very upset if it would have gotten worse or if the bird would have died in my care. I still have a while to go until the full recovery but he's doing great, thankfully!!!!!! Thanks so much for all your help!!!!!! I truly appreciate it!!! Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!! Great news; my dove is completely healed (I think)!! Unless you knew where his cut was, you wouldn't be able to find it now! I guess the Neosporin really did it!! The injury totally closed up and looks like normal skin now. There's barely a scar left! Should I still be washing it with Hydrogen Peroxide and putting Neosporin on? I think there's no use anymore - he's better!! 
Anyway, he has a food and water dish now. He eats and drinks well and I started hand feeding him peas, less frequently; he's doing fine with just seeds and water. Anyway, thanks for all your help!!!!!!! Regards from "Lucky"!

Shira


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's better. I was wondering how you were doing. No, don't think he needs the neosporin and washing it if it is healed. Good job. Thanks for the update. You should post his picture all healed up.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I'm glad he's better. I was wondering how you were doing. No, don't think he needs the neosporin and washing it if it is healed. Good job. Thanks for the update. You should post his picture all healed up.


I'm busy with lots of things now but when I get a chance, in a few days, I'll post pics!!! Thanks for all your help!! Notice, you're the one who gave me all the advice, as in, Lucky would be dead without you!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Pigeon Talk!! I finally uploaded new pics (not a lot). The thing is, there's nothing to see because the wound/cut/injury doesn't exist anymore!!! He's ALL BETTER!!!!!! 
Now I have a new question. Lucky is a wild bird who's dying to be out in the wild again. He eats and drinks well and is probably able to fend for himself already.
When can I release him, and how?! 
Thanks a lot!!! Have an awesome week!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's very good news, Shira! Have a look here for some great info about releasing and how to do it: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great Shira. Good Job! That link Terry gave you should help. Hope you'll let us know how it goes. Good Luck!


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> That's very good news, Shira! Have a look here for some great info about releasing and how to do it: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html
> 
> Terry


Thanks! The info here was very helpful. I read through the criteria and my bird is pretty much ready for release according to that. I have 3 question though.

1. It said something about the bird being noisy. My bird seems very healthy and well, but I never heard him make a sound! Should I be worried? What does that mean??
2. It said something about the bird having a lot of practice flying. Where can I let him fly around without losing him? He's not such a people bird so if I let him free somewhere how can I guarantee that he won't fly away before he's necessarily ready. (If I let him fly around a room he'll poop all over and can bump his head on the ceiling!)
3. Another thing the releasing article mentioned was something about baths. I'd love to bathe my bird, but how do I do that??

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!

Shira

p.s. - I live in a very hot climate so I don't have to worry about rain for MONTHS!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Shira. Lots of people will let them fly around the house, or one room in the house. They don't poop constantly, and if you cover the important things with a towel or sheet. Some people fly them in a garage or something. Letting him fly outside...............not a good idea, as he would just take off, and not know how or where to find food or water or shelter. Is there a safe place to release where there are other doves?
As far as bathing, if you put a pan that will hold a couple if inches of water, not too deep, in a bathroom or somewhere that you can let him loose, he'll eventually go into it himself. Splash in the water with your hand to show him. Some take to it right away, others may take a while. It's fun to watch them. Let us know how it goes. I let my babies out in the living room. They don't poop while in the air. Just where they land and hang out. We just put a towel in those places. If you have light nicknacks around, I'd remove them, as they could knock them over, or land on them and get hurt. They see the ceiling, and don't bump their heads, but make sure, if there are any ceiling fans, that they are turned off, as they could fly into it and get hurt that way. If there are any pole lamps that have open bulbs, that face up where he could land and get burned, make sure that they are off and cool. Just remember things like that and you'll be fine. If in the house is not an option, and you do not have a garage or closed in porch, than I really don't know what to tell you. Let us know how it goes, or if there are any problems. You're doing great. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Shira (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, I have SO much to tell you all!!

#1. Lucky has been released. I went according to stuff I read on the Pigeon Talk forums. He looked great and I'm sure he's enjoying himself in the real world.

#2. This is really random and I don't even know why I'm telling you guys this, but I was talking to my grandfather and he told me a very interesting story; proving the passion for pigeons is in my genes  lol.
So basically when my grandfather was a kid (this goes back YEARS ago) he went on a family vacation for the summer. On one of his first days there he was playing around and stumbled upon an abandoned baby pigeon! He immediately picked it up, placed it in a shoe box and brought it into his summer home. He remembers his dad complaining every morning that he couldn't sleep because he heard squeaking all night. Anyway, my grandfather said that that entire summer anywhere he would go his pigeon came along on my grandpa's shoulder! How sweet is that?! Anyway, at the end of the summer he sold (or gave) the pigeon to a local pet shop. I just thought that was a cute story.

#3. Okay, another really random story that happened today. So you know how I've always said that there are definitely no Pigeon keepers anywhere near me?! I've been mistaken! So my grandparents just moved in right next door to us and they shipped their belongings over in these huge crates. Anyway, the crates had been emptied and were lying around near their backyard. A few hours ago I was in the garden with my dad when we saw a minivan pull up and start loading the wood from my grandparents crates onto their van. Apparently they didn't realise that it belonged to us. We told them that it was okay if they took it since we didn't have much use for them anyway. So, I went up to the two men and asked them what they needed the wood for. "Oh, to build a pigeon Loft" they answered. I guess I was mistaken!!! I told them all about my birds and about Pigeon Talk. The problem is that they don't speak English so I don't think they'll be able to join. Anyway, it just cracks me up how I keep encountering pigeon related things.

Anyway, have a great day!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendybird (May 2, 2012)

*How I helped a dove with a injured crop*

Hi, was reading all of the posts about crop injuries. I just want to share what I recently did to save a dove. I found the dove as a young baby in the street and took it in and hand fed her. She is so friendly and unafraid of humans or my other animals that I didn't think she would live very long in the wild so we built a very nice aviary for her. I put branches from a eucalyptus tree in for her to perch on. I didn't take into consideration that the short branches with sharp ends would pose a threat. She got spooked and ended up puncturing her crop. I was devastated after weeks of hand feeding and caring for her. It was a big gash, seed was coming out and when I offered water it would just run right out. I then decided that she is either going to die of 3 things, starvation, dehydration and or infection. I put a broad spectrum bird antibiotic (you can buy at any pet shop) in her water and then mixed that water with the "exact" brand baby bird food. The idea behind this was that the baby bird food sets up real thick when left in the bowl after I mixed it so adding the antibiotic water to it would hopefully give her hydration and stay in the crop long enough to give her some nutrition and the antibiotics would ward off any infection. IT WORKED! I am happy to say that it has been 2 1/2 weeks since the incident and her feathers have grown back and she is happy and healthy. I used the antibiotic water for a full week as she healed. I hope this helps someone else who is trying to help another one of our fine feathered friends! Oh yea...and I cut back all of the short branches that could pose another injury


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good job! Glad your dove is better.


----------

